# Vibe ghost 130



## M77 Ruger (Mar 18, 2017)

wondering if any of you guys use one of these sea ghost 130 and your thoughts on it? I am looking to purchase on in the near future


----------



## Coenen (Mar 18, 2017)

I've got a 2016 Sea Ghost, I don't have anything to compare it to, but I've been very happy thus far. The 2017's are out now, they are basically a refined version of the '16, and initial reaction has been very postitive.

Other than that, what would you like to know?


----------



## Yakman22 (Mar 18, 2017)

I haven't been in one personally, but my buddy just became a dealer for Vibe and he is VERY impressed with them. He was a long time Jackson dealer but decided to drop them and pick up Vibe. My wife has a Yellowfin, but we have yet to get it out on the water. I've heard nothing but positive things about Vibe


----------



## M77 Ruger (Mar 19, 2017)

Coenen said:


> I've got a 2016 Sea Ghost, I don't have anything to compare it to, but I've been very happy thus far. The 2017's are out now, they are basically a refined version of the '16, and initial reaction has been very postitive.
> 
> Other than that, what would you like to know?



I will be fishing in the saltwater backwaters and icw. Looking for something easy to paddle in current and also be very stable. I don't care a lot of gear I want to keep it simple. Being able to stand wouldn't be bad either


----------



## Coenen (Mar 19, 2017)

It's an easy boat to paddle a long way, an average day trip for me is about 6-7miles on Lake Lanier, the only time I've had real issues is in stout wind(constant 12mph+). I haven't dealt with current, but I've got to imagine you'd be all right so long as it wasn't really ripping.

I haven't really tried to stand in mine yet, I bought it in the fall, but when the water warms up I'll be giving it a go. I know that people do stand in them, just not me(yet).

Don't worry about gear capacity, it'll carry pretty much whatever you want. I've been pulling a lot of live bait, so I'm usually carrying 4 rods, three to pull bait, and one for surfacing fish, and a 5-gal bait bucket set up in the tank well. 

The only common complaint is the console, which seems to be either a "you like it" or "you don't" sort of thing. It takes away from the available open deck space, but having gear, snacks, or whatever else handy is nice. I've seen some guys overcome this by simply unhooking the forward seat tie downs, and flipping the seat back so that they have a larger standing area.

Vibe has a great community over on Facebook, check them out.

As always, if you get the opportunity to demo a Sea Ghost, go for it, and see how you like it. No one knows quite what you'll like, like you. The Sea Ghost is just one of a ton of great fishing kayaks out there on the market today.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for the info. The center hatch is why I really want it. I don't like turning around to grab the stuff I need


----------



## JDKAYAK (Mar 21, 2017)

Checkout Perception Pescador. Comparable in Price and Quality. Made in USA!


----------



## Coenen (Mar 22, 2017)

M77 Ruger said:


> Thanks for the info. The center hatch is why I really want it. I don't like turning around to grab the stuff I need


That's fair. The Ghost also has built in storage for a Plano 360 series box on either side of the seat. I've also heard of guys modding the seat to sit up a little higher so they can gain hide a couple of 360 boxes under there as well. The console for me functions to hold my plastics, a couple small boxes of terminal tackle, and something to munch on later in the day. On down the road, it'll probably be battery storage for a fish finder as well.

I'm not one of those that's given to bring the kitchen sink with me anymore. I've got an idea in mind of what I'm going to be doing before I shove off, and I'll adjust what I'm carrying to meet that need.


----------



## timothyroland (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a 2017 and been in the wind and tides and have had zero issues. It's my first kayak and I love it. Im working on adding rod holders now, but have added an anchor trolley as its all most a must with tides. I also added a depth finder on mine and the center console is perfect for the battery.


----------



## HydraYak (Apr 25, 2017)

I paddled a new one last weekend and it was awesome! Comfy, tracked well, stable... i could catch fish all day in this thing.


----------



## nickruis (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a 2017 sea ghost its pretty sweet. I upgraded the rutter control with coated cables and a depth finder I'm Happy with it.


----------



## Phillip018 (Jul 19, 2017)

I have a 2017 Sea Ghost 130. I added a anchor trolley and console hinge. I've fished from it once so far and I have no complaints. I was on a small lake with no current and light wind. It went through the water smoothly and tracked very well. I'm 6'2 and 305 and I was very comfortable and had plenty of room.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 20, 2017)

2017 Sea Ghost 130 owner here and very happy with it, I beat on it pretty hard. Its been on Lanier quite a bit and I take it down the Chattahoochee as often as possible. I honestly have zero compliants about the actual kayak and how it operates. Sure their could be refinements, but most of the stuff people have issues with are personal opinion and can be addressed with a little personal touches here and there.

I put a Anchor trolley, Hinge mod the center lid, and put a Raymarine Dragonfly 4 Pro on it...I don't plan on getting rid of it anytime soon.


----------



## ccbiggz (Jul 28, 2017)

I have one and love it. I'm 6'5" and weigh 265 pounds. It's comfortable to me and stable.

The best part is the warranty. I had a limb punch a hole in one of the scupper hole tubes (one in a million chance that it could get in that hole to do that). I Emailed Vibe with the details on a Sunday and had a replacement kayak delivered to my house on a Thursday. You can't beat that.


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 2, 2017)

2017 SG 130 owner here.

Got it about two months ago it was between an expensive Predator XL or much more reasonable vibe for me.

At first I was pretty CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored at the decision I made because the way the vibe felt to me I didn't like it but now it's awesome. 

I wanted to feel it out in every type of scenario before I made a final decision on it and everything I threw at it just made me love it a little more... seems like it can handle anything.  I also wanted to test it out before I started making my mods I've been out on it probably 40 times already from small lakes, allatoona to the chattahoochee, offshore in Pensacola and through intercoastals in st Augustine this summer..

Time to start with the personalization. Got all my fish finder stuff to slap on before the weekend will add an anchor trolley and rod holders next.

I am 6'1" 265 and can stand to  flip and pitch with relative ease, stand for 10-15 casts at a time before easily sitting back down.. gets more comfortable every time. It will hold a ton too, had my 100lb chocolate lab in the tank well with me paddling easily on allatoona.

Awesome kayak WELL worth the money will keep mine forever and just add more boats as my demands change


----------

